# Prokofiev Youtube Channel!



## PeeinBush (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi guys!

I've decided to start a channel featuring Prokofiev's music (mostly solo works) synchronized with sheet music, which can be found here: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5M6RI8XCsH5TYMYrBY4Pjw

There isn't much there yet, but I'll try to upload when I have time!

I think I'll need help on the best recordings of pieces. When I get used to an interpretation of a piece I listen to nothing else but that recording, so I end up having no idea what else is out there.

Suggestions would be much appreciated!

small note: I very much prefer recordings with good sound quality, even if the performance isn't the best. Which means that Richter recordings won't work for me, although they're great, etc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks you very much for sharing and a very warm welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## PeeinBush (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks!

I've actually been a silent presence here for a while now. It's a great forum!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Terrific idea ! Thanks for coming up with it . Among works you could put up are his Scythian Suite, the lesser known symphonies such as 2,3, and 4 , the Sinfonia Concertante for cello and orchestra , 
Lt. Kizhe Suite, the Suites from the ballet Romeo & Juliet , plus Alexander Nevsky , 
Ivan the Terrible (if you can find it ), the suites from the ballet Cinderella , or excerpts from the ballet The Stone Flower etc .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PeeinBush said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've actually been a silent presence here for a while now. It's a great forum!


Don't hold back, new input always welcome.


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

I can recommend Yefim Bronfman's recordings of the complete piano sonatas. Koroliov's recording of the Visions Fugitives is excellent, too.


----------

